# ettirgenlik hakkında lütfen yardım



## bird1955

Arkadaşlar bir sorum var bunu Türkçe sormak istedim çünkü ingilizce kısmından cevap alamadım. lütfen yardımcı olursanız çok teşekkür ederim. siz cevabnı bilmiyorsanız cevabı bilebilecek birileri varsa çevrenizde öğrenip bana anlatabilir misiniz? benim çevrem bu konuda çok kısıtlıdır.

sorum şudur:

Causative kalıbı böyle: özne+have+somebody+do+something

ingilizce cümleler ise şöyle: 
1.He had me driving in a week.

2. They had the people dancing.

dancing ve driving bu kalıba uyumuyor ama çünkü bunlar V0 değil ki gerund. Bu neden olmuştur?

İkinci olarak da Causative kalıbı böyle: özne+let+somebody+do+something

ingilizce cümleler ise şöyle: 
1.We haven't let the youngesters *to* be disrespectfull to elderly.

2. Have they let you *to* borrow books from the library?

Bu durum da kalıba uymuyor çünkü kalıp özne+let+somebody+do+something, ama cümlelerde fiilden önce TO var. Bunun sebebi nedir? Cümleler böyle olması lazım değil miydi?:
1.We haven't let the youngesters be disrespectfull to elderly.

2. Have they let you borrow books from the library?


----------



## Cagsak

Benim bildiğim ettirgen cümleler özne have/get+edilgen nesne +done ile kuruluyor.
"I had my car repaired" şeklinde

Let kullanarak verdiğiniz cümle örneğinin bu yapıyla bir ilgisi yok, infinitive without to diyorlar galiba let fiilinden sonra gelen fiilleri infitive yapmak için to eklenmiyor.


----------



## bird1955

Cagsak said:


> Benim bildiğim ettirgen cümleler özne have/get+edilgen nesne +done ile kuruluyor.
> "I had my car repaired" şeklinde
> 
> Let kullanarak verdiğiniz cümle örneğinin bu yapıyla bir ilgisi yok, infinitive without to diyorlar galiba let fiilinden sonra gelen fiilleri infitive yapmak için to eklenmiyor.


Sorunum da orada zaten hocam ama arada nesne degil de somebody olirsa da ettirgenlik kabinina gore bare infinitive kullanilir ama bu gerund olayini anlamadim bana aciklayici bir anlatim olirsa cok tesekkur ederim cunku kafam cok karisti


----------



## Cagsak

bird1955 said:


> Sorunum da orada zaten hocam ama arada nesne degil de somebody olirsa da ettirgenlik kabinina gore bare infinitive kullanilir ama bu gerund olayini anlamadim bana aciklayici bir anlatim olirsa cok tesekkur ederim cunku kafam cok karisti


"We haven't let the youngsters be disrespectful to the elderly"
"To be" is definitely incorrect.
Emin olmak için native arkadaşıma sordum.


----------



## bird1955

Cagsak said:


> "We haven't let the youngsters be disrespectful to the elderly"
> "To be" is definitely incorrect.
> Emin olmak için native arkadaşıma sordum.


Hocam cok cok tesekkur ederim size bu sorunum cozuldu ama bir de su gerund li kisma bir bakar misiniz bu kismi da sorabilir misiniz size zahmet veriyorum ama lutfen kusuruma da bakmayin


----------



## Cagsak

bird1955 said:


> Hocam cok cok tesekkur ederim size bu sorunum cozuldu ama bir de su gerund li kisma bir bakar misiniz bu kismi da sorabilir misiniz size zahmet veriyorum ama lutfen kusuruma da bakmayin



Rica ederim. Aşağıdaki konuyu inceleyebilirsiniz.
Have someone DO something VS. Have someone DOING something


----------



## bird1955

Cagsak said:


> Rica ederim. Aşağıdaki konuyu inceleyebilirsiniz.
> Have someone DO something VS. Have someone DOING something


Anladim hocam tesekkur ederim gerund olinca olaya sureklilik katiyor ve olaya ben disaridan bakan biri olarak canli canli sahit oluyorum ama bare infirnitive olunca sadece yaptirdi ettirdi oliyor ama sureklilik yok ve ben buna sahit olmuyorum bu degil mi yoksa yanlis mi yorumladim


----------



## Cagsak

bird1955 said:


> Anladim hocam tesekkur ederim gerund olinca olaya sureklilik katiyor ve olaya ben disaridan bakan biri olarak canli canli sahit oluyorum ama bare infirnitive olunca sadece yaptirdi ettirdi oliyor ama sureklilik yok ve ben buna sahit olmuyorum bu degil mi yoksa yanlis mi yorumladim


Şahit olmakla ilgili değil benim anladığım kadarıyla.


----------



## bird1955

Cagsak said:


> Şahit olmakla ilgili değil benim anladığım kadarıyla.


Siz ne sonuc cikardiniz hocam ben sahit olmak derken sana yaptirilqni gozlerimle gordum demek istedim


----------



## Cagsak

bird1955 said:


> Siz ne sonuc cikardiniz hocam ben sahit olmak derken sana yaptirilqni gozlerimle gordum demek istedim


"to have someone doing something" ifadesindeki someone'ın yaptığı şeyden pek hoşnut olmadığını ve diğer ifadedekine göre daha uzun süre etkilendiğini anladım ben  ama konunun uzmanı değilim.


----------



## bird1955

Cagsak said:


> "to have someone doing something" ifadesindeki someone'ın yaptığı şeyden pek hoşnut olmadığını ve diğer ifadedekine göre daha uzun süre etkilendiğini anladım ben  ama konunun uzmanı değilim.


Anladim hocam farkli seyler anlamisiz 😊 ama sonuc ne olsa da ilgilendiniz ve soruma cozum aradiginiz icin cok tesekkur ederim size. Ayrica diger soruma da cozume kavusturdunuz. Cok saolun 🙏😊


----------



## LeBro

Herhangi bir şeye şahit olmakla ilgili bir durum yok. Verdiğiniz linkteki cevaplarda vurgulanan ana nokta (bana göre) "have somebody do something" 'in tek seferlik (one-off) ve kısa süreli bir eylemi ifade ederken "have somebody doing something" 'in ise daha uzun, zamana yayılan/yayılacak olan bir eylemi ifade etmesi.


----------



## bird1955

LeBro said:


> Herhangi bir şeye şahit olmakla ilgili bir durum yok. Verdiğiniz linkteki cevaplarda vurgulanan ana nokta (bana göre) "have somebody do something" 'in tek seferlik (one-off) ve kısa süreli bir eylemi ifade ederken "have somebody doing something" 'in ise daha uzun, zamana yayılan/yayılacak olan bir eylemi ifade etmesi.


Iste ben onu sahit olmak olarak yorumluyorum 😊


----------



## mchatin

Arkadaşlar cevaplamış ama ufak bir düzeltme de ben yapayım, belki yazım hatasıdır sadece ama "youngesters" değil "youngsters" olacak ( Alt alta 2 kez yazılmış olduğu için uyarayım dedim  )


----------



## kalamazoo

Okay, I apologize if I don't quite understand the questions here, but here are some answers anyway.
"He had me driving in a week."  To me this would only make sense if he was teaching me how to drive and he was such a good teacher that he was successful in getting me driving within a week.
"They had the people dancing."  To me the context usually would be something like "A new band was playing at the concert, and they were so good that people got up on their feet and started to dance.
Both these sentences are a little different from the idea that Person A somehow permitted or ordered Person B to do something.  They are qualitatively different from a sentence like "He had the secretary bring him the document" which would mean that he told the secretary to bring him something.
As to the sentence  "We haven't let the youngsters be disrespectful to the elderly."   This is grammatically correct, but not very idiomatic.  One could say "We don't let the children walk to school by themselves " which implies a permission.  However, for the sentence in question, it would be more natural to say something like "We don't allow the children to be disrespectful to the elderly."

Hope this is somewhat  helpful.


----------

